# Gender of kitten



## hippychick89 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi so I'm sure you get these posts constantly. But I've joined the forum specifically to see if someone can help me sex my kitten. As I have to name her (or him) to get her registered with my vet. I think girl breeder said boy. All help appreciated


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Where is the photo?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

hippychick89 said:


> Hi so I'm sure you get these posts constantly. But I've up specifically to see if someone can help me sex my kitten. As I have to name her (or him) to get her registered with my vet. I think girl breeder said boy. Any help m


Ask your vet to check the kitten's sex, you can add the name to it's registration when you know for sure.


----------



## hippychick89 (Apr 22, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Where is the photo?


Sorry not having much luck using this site haha. Just added the photo


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

hippychick89 said:


> Sorry not having much luck using this site haha. Just added the photo


She's a girl.


----------



## hippychick89 (Apr 22, 2017)

ThankE="SusieRainbow, post: 1064841094, member: 1358082"]Ask your vet to check the kitten's sex, you can add the name to it's registration when you know for sure.[/QUOTE]
Thank you think I might nip in Monday. Just eager to buy things and found nothing gender netural


----------



## hippychick89 (Apr 22, 2017)

[QthoughRottieMummy, post: 1064841101, member: 1449716"]She's a girl.[/QUOTE]
I thought I was right. Just with the breeder saying boy I was thinking surely they know better. So thank you for that xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like a girl to me too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know where my post went to, but i also say a girl.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What breed is she? Surely the breeders vet would have corrected her when checking the testicles were down during the health checks.



catcoonz said:


> I don't know where my post went to, but i also say a girl.


OP posted in more than one thread


----------



## hippychick89 (Apr 22, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> What breed is she? Surely the breeders vet would have corrected her when checking the testicles were down during the health checks.
> 
> OP posted in more than one thread


Just a moggy we got her from paw prints and they said


spotty cats said:


> What breed is she? Surely the breeders vet would have corrected her when checking the testicles were down during the health checks.
> 
> just a moggy we got her from paw prints where they said they can't 100% determine the sex but thought boy


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is Paw Prints a kitten farm?


----------



## hippychick89 (Apr 22, 2017)

spotcats said:


> Is Paw Prints a kitten farm?


I hope not! I've been assured that they are well looked after healthy kittens and after having two kittens die on us over the last couple of years one from private ads and one rescue I wanted to be sure that didn't happen again


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So they do breed moggies to sell? How awful


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

There does seem to be a Paw prints cat rescue in Bradford, and a more nationwide rescue, but that seems to be for dogs?
I know it can be hard to sex kittens but I would expect a rescue to be a bit more on the ball can you tell us a little more, hippychick?


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Are they a cattery or a rescue? The kitten is definitely a girl!


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

When I googled I found only a fb page where at least one of the commenters seemed to imply they were selling kittens...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bilai said:


> When I googled I found only a fb page where at least one of the commenters seemed to imply they were selling kittens...


I knew someone who used to help at pawprints, think its legit. Also if you look at the prices on it's about page they are not high, though it's deeply disappointing they will rehome unneutered kittens, and unvaccinated kittens and cats.

http://pawprintscatrescue.com/about/

Accusing rescues of profiting from kitten sales is unfortunately common.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> I knew someone who used to help at pawprints, think its legit. Also if you look at the prices on it's about page they are not high, though it's deeply disappointing they will rehome unneutered kittens, and unvaccinated kittens and cats.
> 
> http://pawprintscatrescue.com/about/
> 
> Accusing rescues of profiting from kitten sales is unfortunately common.


I think it is this store the person was on about http://www.pawprintspetstores.co.uk/info/about/


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

It says further down they sell kittens, and the fb has very mixed reviews with some being very worrying


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Michebe said:


> It says further down they sell kittens, and the fb has very mixed reviews with some being very worrying


Was going to say I couldn't find them on FB but I have.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> Accusing rescues of profiting from kitten sales is unfortunately common.


Yes that's true. I imagine it's not necessarily easy to tell either - esp not from a single Facebook comment. I don't know what everyone else has seen but I've seen no more than that (I also don't have Facebook myself so I don't think I can scroll through anyway).

Anyway I guess what I'm saying is I don't really know what's going on with Pawprints but can only hope it is indeed legit.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The paw prints pet shop is selling kittens, but i believe the pawprints rescue is legit


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rescues don't get referred to as breeders, and the OP stated they didn't want another rescue or private rehome, I would assume it's a pet shop kitten


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

hippychick89 said:


> Just a moggy we got her from paw prints and they said


Is this the paw prints shop, or the pawprints rescue?


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Like others, I've just looked at the Paw Prints pet shop site - I was amazed to see that (at the very bottom of the page - "Our Stores") they say that they sell kittens - I didn't think pet shops did that anymore?


----------

